# Bumper sticker printer machines?



## ThompsonT (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm looking for information on bumper sticker printing machines. What are the top sticker printing machine brands? I am looking for an all in one, high quality, software/hardware sticker printing machine.. Thanks very much!!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

ThompsonT said:


> I'm looking for information on bumper sticker printing machines. What are the top sticker printing machine brands? I am looking for an all in one, high quality, software/hardware sticker printing machine.. Thanks very much!!


Here you go:

Supreme Digital Imaging Shop - Vinyl Sign Cutting Systems from Beacon Graphics, LLC


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's one of the top "bumper sticker" printers Roland VersaCAMM SP Series 4-color Printer/Cutter with FREE! CorelDRAW Graphics Suite X4


----------



## Lescliff (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi Thompson!!
I heard about the ZX-40 that can print onto bumper stickers. It can also print vinyl ribbons, vinyl wall stickers, vinyl car stickers etc. Are you looking for specific machine or something else? Can you please tell me, what are the products you are dealing in? So, I can guide you more specific. 
Regards.
Lester Cliff


_____________
Bumper stickers


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Bumper stickers are easily done with nothing more than a printer, the right ink & a good quality paper. You don't need a specialty machine to make good quality stickers. I use "imagestix" sticker paper which is a thin vinyl rather than paper. The adhesive isn't permanent, so the sticker can easily be removed if necessary without glue residue left behind or removed & reapplied if needed. The paper's a little pricey but well worth it.


----------



## Amazo (Nov 26, 2011)

What is a good printer to use to make stickers?


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

I am a Roland fan STIKA Desktop Cutter


----------

